# Can anyone Identify this fish!?



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

CretinHop told me this guy was from the outer most limits of Venezula and he could tell due to its colors and the pattern on the Dorsal fin, and anal fin.

He said it was one of the most rare fish in the world and I should sell it for at least $500.oo


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Any offers??
















LOL!!
















j/k


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok guys, fun times over. This stuff is best served in the lounge.


----------

